# Dado set for sawstop



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

What dado set is recommended for the Sawstop saw. I just found out that the Freud sd208 that Sawstop told yes buy that one and use it no problem, so what are you using, thx RJ


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a PCS175 and I use a Freud SD208 8" professional Dado. It works well, but it is not flat bottom if that is a requirement for you.

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-SD208-8-Inch-Professional-Dado/dp/B0000223O9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

That's exactly the one I purchased as Sawstop employee said its fine, only To find out now that you can't use it. I can't return time has expired, costly to me, thx RJ


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

Why can't you use it? I've used it many times and it works great. (It's just not a flat bottom - there is a tiny shoulder on the edges of the dado. )

It does require the dado brake cartridge, but any dado blade in a sawstop needs to use the dado cartridge.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd go with the DeWalt/Delta 7670 set. It's 8", is the best performer under $120, doesn't have full chipper plates so poses less mass for the safety brake, comes with a great carrying case, and excellent shim stock.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> That s exactly the one I purchased as Sawstop employee said its fine, only To find out now that you can t use it.
> - RJweb


How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Thx for the info, can you explain what you mean by flat bottom, thx RJ


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

> How did you come to this conclusion?


Curious as well. Why do you say it cant be used on the Saw Stop?


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Was looking at highlandwoodworking.com site today and they have it listed on their site that sawstop says that it can not be use, thx RJ


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/sawstop-dados.aspx

Here is the info Highland has on their site

Selecting a Dado for a SawStop Table Saw

SawStop's unique safety mechanism necessitates that you select a dado carefully. See our guideline below for assistance.

SawStop Dado Do's
When using a SawStop JobSite Saw, check the diameter of your dado set. Not all dado sets that are labelled 8" are actually 8". You need to measure to be sure. The Jobsite saw cannot use dado sets larger than 8-1/16".
When using a SawStop Industrial Cabinet Saw, Professional Cabinet Saw or Contractor's saw, make sure the gap between the blade and brake is set correctly. (See your manual for details.)
Blade Shoulders
Dado Blade "Shoulders" 
SawStop Dado Don'ts
Don't use a wobble dado on a SawStop Saw.
Don't use a dado with full plate dado chippers.
Don't use a dado that is larger than 8-1/16" in diameter on a JobSite Saw.
Don't use a dado with "shoulders" (depth-limiting or anti-kickback devices behind the cutting teeth of a blade). Dados with "shoulders" will take longer to stop in the event of an accident and could result in more serious injury to the operator.
Dados to Avoid
These dado sets are not recommended for use on SawStop saws

Freud SD208 8" Pro Dado Set - has "shoulders" and exceeds size requirement for the Jobsite Saw
Freud SD508 8" Super Dado Set - has "shoulders" and exceeds size requirement for the Jobsite Saw
Freud SD608 8" Dial-A-Width Dado Set - has "shoulders" and exceeds size requirement for the Jobsite Saw
Diablo DD208H 8" Dado Set - has "shoulders" and exceeds size requirement for the Jobsite Saw
Oldham 8" 12T Dado Set - has "shoulders" 
Recommended Dados for use on SawStop Table Saws
These dado sets currently meet the recommended specifications for use on SawStop saws

Forrest 8" Dado King
DeWalt DW7670 8" Dado Stack


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

I just sent SS an email asking for their input, as this is the first I have heard about using or not using specific dado sets with SS saws. Will post again with their answer--


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

My solution for this is to simply use a flat top blade (which I have yet to purchase). I don't make (or foresee making) enough dadoes to justify buying a new dado set and the additional dado set brake. But that's just my take on it.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I use the Freud stacked set on my PCS. It was what I had for my previous saw. It works fine, however I guess it will not stop as fast as other blades. I don't use it very often, twice in the last year, so not going to rush out and buy a "more" compliant set.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Just about all dado sets that will fit the arbor will cut grooves on a SawStop saw, but their concerns are two-pronged - One concern is overall mass, and that it'll take longer for the safety brake to stop the mass of a heavy full stack that uses chippers with full plates (like the Systimatic, Oshlun/Avenger, MLCS, Grizzly, HF, and others)....you could probably safely use a partial stack of any of those types of sets. The other concern is aimed at sets that use an anti-kickback design…they have protruding shoulders or fingers that follow the tooth that will also interfere with the safety brake. Those sets include Freud, CMT, Infinity, Amana, Irwin, Avanti, some Oldham sets, and others. All of these sets will cut dados, but when the time comes to save your fingers, they pose a problem.

*Here's a set with an anti-kickback design: (not the humps behind the teeth)*
















.

*Here's a set with no anti-kickback design: (this set also happens to not have a full plate chipper)*

















There are only a few sets that won't interfere with the safety brake of a Saw Stop saw….Forrest, Ridge Carbide, DeWalt/Delta 7670, Tenryu…there are likely others, but am not sure off the top of my head….add to the list if you can think of some.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

As usual, Scott has the skinny. They ask you not use the ones with anti kickback. That doesn't stop me from using my Freud set on my ICS…and it cuts fine, though I'm sure the brake might not like it if I ever set it off. When I was looking for a used SS, I went to see one at a cabinet sop for sale that was only used with a dado stack. The owner told me they had set it off 3 times, and it always stopped dead in it's tracks…they're dado sets had the anti kickback design. So while I'm sure there is good reason not to use the anti kickback sets, I also suspect some of it is legal CYA.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I understand the full size chippers, at least for wide dados, but why would the wings hurt the Sawstop functionality?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I can chime in not specifically on a brand but why it might matter. I have the forrest Dado king and it works fine.

The main point is how far the blade tip is from that sensor block. I know because I had an issue with a 20t rip blade having a problem. Some times when the saw would stop it would throw a code and not start. The error indicated the distance from the blade was too great. However it would work sometimes and sometimes fail. I thought it was a bad computer module.

However after speaking with SS I discovered that with that 20T blade would spin down some times it would perfectly between teeth and the sensor would think the blade was too far. If i rotated the blade a fraction it would solve the problem.

I also have a 1/4" wide blade I like to use with regularity that is flat top for doing a perfect 1/4" flat bottom groove . It's only 8" so I have to use the dado set for that.

In the end you need a constant distance from the blade to that sensor or it will have a problem. Hence the problem with a wobbler. Of course I don't know who would even want a wobbler these days.

Anyway. My 2 cents worth but that and a buck fifty will get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Watch this video and you can see exactly how the brake works. The blade actually "cuts" into the aluminum brake along several teeth all at once. I could see where a shoulder or wing behind the tooth may prevent it from sinking into the brake as it should allowing it to "skip" before finally stopping.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Jarrett, that makes sense.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> Thx for the info, can you explain what you mean by flat bottom, thx RJ
> 
> - RJweb


The outside edges of the dado blade sit slightly higher (make a deeper cut) than the remainder of the cutting edge leaving a really slight channel on both edges of the dado cut.

Here's a great post by KnotScott demonstrating it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/18046


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree that Jarret's logic makes sense but, to give up the anti-kickback design (i.e.. switch dado sets, if you own one that employs anti-kickback shoulders) means, yes - you gain an advantage re optimizing the Sawstop's brake performance, at the expense of the safety provided by the anti-kickback design.

I own the Freud SD-508, which has the anti-kickback shoulders. I believe that, given that Dado cuts are rarely through-cuts, the risk of a hand-to-blade contact is somewhat reduced vs. the typical through-cut of using a standard saw blade. Not sure how effective dado's the anti-kickback design is, but I have no plans to swap my dado set for a version that does not have it.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking at the Highland Woodworking page mentioned in a few posts above, it reads to me that the listed "Dados to Avoid" are referencing the "Jobsite Saw". I have been using the Freud SD-208 in my ICS without issues. 
Also, the original poster mentions a "SawStop employee said it (SD-208) was fine", then shouldn't you take their word over that offered in an unrelated website's recommendations?????

From the SawStop FAQs page:
http://www.sawstop.com/support/faqs

*Can I use any 10" standard blade or 8" dado set with a SawStop saw?*
Any standard steel blade with steel or carbide teeth can be used. You should not use non-conductive blades or blades with non-conductive hubs or teeth (example: diamond blades). They will prevent the SawStop safety system from applying the electrical signal on the blade that is required to sense skin contact. Steel blades and dado sets with a lacquer finish or other coating on the teeth should not be used as the coating may inhibit or slow the speed at which the safety system detects skin contact. Further, blades with depth-limiting shoulders may take longer to stop in the event of an accident than standard blades, and you could receive a more serious injury. Therefore, SawStop recommends using blades without depth-limiting shoulders.

SawStop recommends only using 8" stacked dado sets, with a maximum thickness of 13/16". "Wobble" dado sets are not recommended, as they may not engage correctly with the dado brake cartridge. Do not use dado sets with solid-plate interior chippers or blades with molding heads, as neither brake cartridge is designed to stop those blade types.


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

From Sawstop:

"Further, blades with depth-limiting shoulders may take longer to stop in the event of an accident than standard blades"

So what is a depth-limiting shoulder?


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

It is pretty simple and the key words were in the "donts".

The bottom line is it reduces the effectiveness of the cartridge stopping the blades. And that is it. It does NOT prevent the saw from stopping the blade and dropping it down into the table in an instant preventing serous injury.

The depth limiting or anti kickback designs have that extra steel behind the teeth of blades and limits how much and how fast the blades dig into the cartridge aluminum. Which will lengthen the time of how quickly the blades stop. Thus, there is a greater chance of getting a nick on the skin. You still won't lose any fingers but you may need a band aid.

So Saw Stop has the recommendations on what blades or types/brands of blades work the best with their saws and which types/brands don't work as well. Many manufacturers do the same thing with "recommended " items to give "optimum" results. 
In this case SS is giving guidance as to what will allow the safety feature to work the best for it's users.

In reality, I bet the difference in effectiveness versus blade types is quite small and most of us wouldn't know much difference.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

For example:










This a "Dial-a-width" but even some stacked dado sets have a thick washer that is added to minimize vibration which causes a thick shoulder.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> From Sawstop:
> 
> "Further, blades with depth-limiting shoulders may take longer to stop in the event of an accident than standard blades"
> 
> ...


Go back up a few posts and look at the pics Knotscott posted.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> From Sawstop:
> 
> "Further, blades with depth-limiting shoulders may take longer to stop in the event of an accident than standard blades"
> 
> ...


I justed noted a typo that might confuse folks. The comment in parentheses should say "*note*" the humps behind the teeth…I typed "*not*". Sorry….


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

FWIW, I had an "incident" yesterday with my Freud SD508 and sawstop. Bad planning on my part resulted in an intersection of the blade and a clamp. The sawstop device was a wreck and it was difficult to get the blade/device off. Nonetheless, the device did work. I will have to have the blades tested, but there was no problem with the sawstop. With that said, I only had a 11/16" stack on the dado.

map


----------

